# Anyone else get TiVo's survey for Mini owners?



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

I gave it very high marks, but complained about a little sluggishness executing commands, e.g., changing channels.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

UCLABB said:


> I gave it very high marks, but complained about a little sluggishness executing commands, e.g., changing channels.


YES I did, and I would assume most Mini owners did.
The 90 min. timeout was my only compliant as I can't use the Mini in the bedroom as my wife wants the TV on all night (on a channel and not get up after 90 min to start the Mini again) Just make it user selectable we would all be happy and that option can't be that hard to do.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

No survey for me, despite owning 2 Minis.


----------



## jjd_87 (Jan 31, 2011)

yes.. make sure you don't register for that drawing so I can win.


----------



## NSPhillips (May 31, 2007)

I got it. My main complaint was the lack of Netflix and the 90-minute timeout. I personally like that it shuts off network traffic when it's not in use, but my wife likes to have the TV on without really watching it.

Also took the opportunity to complain about MLB.TV not being added by Opening Day.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

Loach said:


> No survey for me, despite owning 2 Minis.


I only have one so they know your in their camp, TiVo is just trying find out why I don't own two Minis.


----------



## Loach (Jan 11, 2013)

lessd said:


> I only have one so they know your in their camp, TiVo is just trying find out why I don't own two Minis.


Possible, although it's probably just as likely that it's random.


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

I filled it out yesterday. Gave low marks for subscription cost, lack of amazon prime and other apps that you can get on $99 boxes like the Roku3. Overall, I gave it pretty high marks for working as advertised though.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

I also received the survey.

I gave it mediocre marks for subscription COST, as I felt $149.00 was a little steep for what it is, and also wrote that in the comments. (I felt $99.00 would have been appropriate.)

When asked what I DISLIKED MOST, I wrote about how I do not like the idea of permanently locking down a tuner on my 4-tuner DVR for use with the Mini, and therefore do not use it for Live TV. 

I also mentioned that I thought that the remote control felt a little "flimsy".

When asked what I LIKE MOST, I wrote about ease of setup and use.

Overall, I am mostly pleased with it, and my scoring reflected that. I rated it very high in almost every category.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I wish I got the survey, I'd like to let them know that it's pretty annoying that periodically I have to reset the HDMI connection between the Mini and one of my TVs for it to work.


----------



## NotNowChief (Mar 29, 2012)

The oddest question on the survey was right at the beginning when they asked how long I had the Mini, longest choice being something like 30 or so days, and then followed that up by asking me if was working yet.


----------



## Gadfly (Oct 27, 2007)

jmpage2 said:


> I wish I got the survey, I'd like to let them know that it's pretty annoying that periodically I have to reset the HDMI connection between the Mini and one of my TVs for it to work.


Don't forget the network error issue. I am very disappointed (and I got 2), but I would buy them again nevertheless because I don't have any other option.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Gadfly said:


> Don't forget the network error issue. I am very disappointed (and I got 2), but I would buy them again nevertheless because I don't have any other option.


I see the network error issue anytime I start watching a show that is currently recording. It shows up during the last few minutes of the show but only for those that are still recording when I start watching.
I've never run into an HDMI connection issue with my Minis. The HDMI connection has been rock solid for both of my Minis.


----------



## UCLABB (May 29, 2012)

aaronwt said:


> I see the network error issue anytime I start watching a show that is currently recording. It shows up during the last few minutes of the show but only for those that are still recording when I start watching.
> I've never run into an HDMI connection issue with my Minis. The HDMI connection has been rock solid for both of my Minis.


I get the HDMI problem message flash for a nano second every once in a while. It happens so quick and is gone so that it is not a problem.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

If I had got the survey my issues would be:

1) no support for 2 tuner premieres
2) no amazon, Vudu, or Netflix 
3) price should be more comparable to similar devices. $149 would have made more sense to me. 

But I can see where I would want the shut of timer to be configurable as someone else mentioned.


----------



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

magnus said:


> If I had got the survey my issues would be:
> 
> 1) no support for 2 tuner premieres
> 2) no amazon, Vudu, or Netflix
> ...


I covered those bases.


----------

